# Spinning Reels



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello,

Has anyone ever used the Fin-nor brand spinning reels for surf fishing? If so, any feedback? I normally use the Penns and was thinking about changing over to Fin-nor, but haven't heard any reviews on them. Thanks...


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 4, 2011)

never used fin-nor , but for last year and half have been using shimano's in surf, havent had any trouble or had to rebuild any. And they get fished in the surf about 4 days a week.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used some older fin nors like the Ahab series and liked them OK. I haven't used the newer series of them though. If it were me, I'd get a Daiwa or Shimano. The Exceler T series from Daiwa or the Spheros series Shimanos are hard to go wrong with for surf fishing and won't break the bank as well. Both are good workhorse reels that will hold up to soem stout abuse.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Shimano sounds like its worth looking into. Thanks for the reply. I know the fin nor's are kinda pricey, and the old penn's are getting pricey and harder to find. Thanks again...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've cleaned, fixed, rebuilt a number of Fin-Nor Off-Shore Series Spinning reels. Simple, big and heavy. The majority with exterior corrosion. Parts are super expensive. More of a boat or pier reel to me. I've had great success with the Penn Conquer. I use the 5000 on 11 foot rods. Strong and light full metal reel. Best drag I've experienced in a spinning reel.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, they felt a bit heavy. Kinda looking for full metal, light and inexpensive. And also the winning lotto numbers... Thanks for the help...


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Look into Daiwa I have a emcast good price light super fast retreave i spent almost as much on the power pro 20 line as the real got like 400yds backed with lile 160 20# mono. Over kill yes but get way more rod action when casting with braid. Also have a higher end Daiwa from over seas not available in US. Very similar to emcast but way tricked out. Both have very good drainage and have no corrosion yet.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

"Full metal, light and cheap" How about the Penn Sargus. I've not fished one, but have cleaned a couple. Sounds like it might fit.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Joe, the penn sargus looks promising. Looks worth giving a shot.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

http://jignpopforum.com/forum/88-alan-hawks-reel-review/

Alan Hawk is a spinning rod guru. Look over his library of reviews and see if the reel you are interested in has been reviewed. If it has a review it will be detailed with pics of the tear down and reassembly. He is thorough and gives a detailed objective review.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

agree with some of the posters about fin-nor - I have a ~13 y/o Ahab - fished hard in a kayak alongside my venerable 40 y/o Mitchell 300 - lots of banging around and saltwater i/t kayak - while performing very smoothly for a few years at first, the Ahab has required some repeated maintenance while the ol' 300 just keeps on truckin' - I snagged mullet for pocket money with this reel in my teens and this reel has been through the wars - only one drag replacement - still original bail spring etc. - I have a Stradic and it's a great reel - but it will never see the use that the 300 has and I don't expect it to last 50+ years - Sorry for the rambling old guy post - just a little perspective on how we used to make things to last!


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

No problems. I've got some older penn reels. They last forever but they're getting harder and more expensive to find. Just wondering on what to replace them with, plus Ron from rod n reel depot is building me a nice custom and was wanting to get a new reel for that one. The post from Kim helped. Wow... Ain't my world small... Guess I'm gonna have to keep depending on luck, cause if I gotta learn all that to learn how to fish, I'm screwed... LOL...


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*ditto*

I'm gonna say stick with the Penn and Shimano if you can afford it. Been using for years and have not been disappointed.:yes:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Guy said:


> They last forever but they're getting harder and more expensive to find.


Here's a mint, full metal reel that, IMHO, will best the Mitchells. Yours for $25.00. USA made, nice drag stack, 1 bearing and a fresh complete rebuild. Mitchell 808, about the size of the Mitchell 306 or Penn 710 Spinfisher.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

*Fin Nors*

Big and very Heavy! I bought two Diawa Emblem Pro 5000 very happy!!!


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Penn sargus is a very heavy reel. I have an 8000 for tarpon and that bitch is real heavy. Its a good strong reel, but not light in any way.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The Berkley 808 is gone! Thanks Guy!


----------

